# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  طريق النجاح

## معاذ ملحم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




..... التفكير الإيجابي طريقك للنجاح فإياك والتفكير السلبي !!! 




* التفكير الإيجابي هو مهارة يمكن تعلمها وإتقانها بحيث تكون الطريق إلى النجاح والسعادة


كثيرون يعتقدون أن طريقة التفكير سواء كانت سلبية أو إيجابية هي أمور فطرية توجد مع الإنسان منذ طفولته، ولكن التفكير الإيجابي هو مهارة يمكن تعلمها وإتقانها بحيث تكون الطريق إلى النجاح والسعادة في حياة كل رجل مهما كان مركزه أو تحصيله العلمي. فالعقل يخضع للتدريب الجيد ويمكن اكتساب التفكير المنظم العميق والخلاق، وللتفكير استراتيجية وقواعد يجب أن نتنبه إليها ومنها:


- اكتشاف المواهب: 
يحتاج كل رجل في مرحلة ما من عمره أن يكتشف مواهبه، لأن الموهبة كنز مدفون داخل كل فرد يجب التنقيب عنه وإخراجه والاستفادة منه، ولكل رجل كنزه المدفون المختلف عن الآخر وليس شرطا أن يكون كنزك مماثلا لغيرك ممن حولك. هكذا فعل العباقرة والنابغون الذين وضعوا أيديهم على الكنز الداخلي واستغلوه دون ملل أو يأس.




- تحسين التفكير:
يمكن للإنسان أن يتعلم شيئا جديدا، وأن يتقدم ويتطور خطوة كل يوم عن اليوم الذي سبقه، وهذا ليس له علاقة بالعمر والظروف.



- توسيع نطاق تفكيرك والخروج من الدوائر الضيقة:
فإذا كنت طالبا على سبيل المثال لا تنحصر بالمناهج الدراسية استعدادا للامتحان فقط، وإذا كنت موظفا أو عاملا تحرر من قيود الكسب المادي فقط، وابحث عن مجال لتطوير نفسك وهواياتك وأنشطتك فهذا طريق رحب للدخول في عالم أوسع وأشمل.


- تعلم استراتيجية رمي الأحمال والهموم أولا بأول، وعدم حملها لتتراكم وتدخل تفكيرك في حالة من اليأس والقنوط، فهناك دائما حلول للقضايا الصغيرة قبل أن تتفاقم وتكبر.

- العمل على بناء الثقة بالنفس وذلك من خلال تقدير ذاتك في النجاحات الصغيرة، لأن الثقة والإيمان بالنفس تزيد من عزيمتك للتقدم نحو أعمال أكثر نجاحا.

- عدم السماح لمشاكل وهموم الحياة اليومية تنسيك مهمتك المتعلقة بالارتقاء بتفكيرك، والاستفادة من النقد الذاتي لنفسك عند الاختلاء لمراجعة نقاط القوة والضعف وسبل تطويرها.

- ابتعد عن أحلام اليقظة البعيدة جدا عن الواقع لأنها تجعلك تقارن أحلامك بواقعك لتدخل في حالة من اليأس، التزم بالواقعية واعمل على تحسينها ولو بقدر بسيط أفضل من بناء أحلام يقظة بعيدة المنال.

كل هذه الأمور تجنبك التفكير السلبي وتنقلك إلى عالم من التفكير الإيجابي الذي بدوره سيفتح لك آفاقا جديدة تؤدي بك إلى النجاح والتطور.


,,اتمنى اني افدتكم,,

----------


## mylife079

شكرا معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا محمد على المرور

----------


## Theplague

شكرا على الموضوع يا أخ معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لك يا محمد على المرور

----------


## Paradise

فكر بطريقة إيجابية انك اكيد أفدتنا

شكرا معاذ ملحم

----------


## لؤلؤة الحياة

كلمات تبث الإرادة في النفس وما أجمله من شعور .

شكرا معاذ.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Paradise  
_فكر بطريقة إيجابية انك اكيد أفدتنا

شكرا معاذ ملحم_



شكرا لكي يا بردايس على المرور 


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لؤلؤة الحياة  
_كلمات تبث الإرادة في النفس وما أجمله من شعور .

شكرا معاذ.
_


 وشكرا لكي ايضا يا لؤلؤة الحياه على الكلام الجميل

----------

